# white pox



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

hi i think my zoas have white pox 

what is white pox how can i kill it and get rid of it ?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

CoralPedia.com :: Articles :: ZoaPox (Zoa Pox); the search for the cause and cure

Proven method.

I've done freshwater dips as well before using that method. Works decently, harsh on the Zoas though.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

+1 for the furan 2 dip... Aggressive but works


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

so after they come off my zoas will they still be in the tank ?will the zoas get it again ?

where do i get furan 2?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

So far, they have yet to get it again and by the reviews online that seems to be the general consensus. 

You can get a 10 pouch for $7 at J&L.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so i treat the tank or dip it ?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Dipdipdipdipdip.


----------



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 28, 2011)

My understanding of Zoa pox is that it is a bacterial-based infection.... They are more prone to it when stressed


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Furan dip and repeat daily until its gone


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ok i just got another opinion it could be eggs of some sort


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

good news went to jl had em check it out its not white pox its some kinda egg


----------

